# MAC and NARS haul!



## krijsten (Jan 14, 2010)

You know, you go to the store for one thing, come back with 100 (well.. you understand!)

Nars:
Laguna Bronzer
Day and Night Palette (Holiday)

I also got two wee little lipglosses as a gift, one in Bloodworks (LOVE!) And one in Harlow.

MAC:
MSF Natural in Light Medium
TLC in Petting Pink












Heres the holiday palette.. Picture from Iphone. SO PRETTY!


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jan 15, 2010)

i  love nars palettes. <3 nice haul


----------



## fintia (Jan 15, 2010)

enjoy! I really wanna get that Laguna bronzer


----------



## Boule (Jan 15, 2010)

Awesome haul! I love NARS!


----------



## n_c (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 18, 2010)

Ooh the black shadow in the palette is gorgeous. Sparkles


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 18, 2010)

Great haul!


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 18, 2010)

Very jealous, I want that NARS palette. Great haul


----------



## krijsten (Jan 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Ooh the black shadow in the palette is gorgeous. Sparkles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really like it! I cant wait to try it with a darker base though, i'm sure the sparkles will really show!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_Very jealous, I want that NARS palette. Great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I saw on your blog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its lovely!


----------

